
Show HN: Translate the entire app to 103 languages: A DIY tutorial - docuru
http://about.saltar.co/blog/translate-entire-app-with-spreadsheet-diy-tutorial
======
fullhelp
That's a great idea! Thanks for sharing!

~~~
docuru
You’re welcome!

